# SPBBCSvc.exe is making my computer crazy!



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Yesterday, my computer started going slower, so I checked the Task Manager and found that my CPU Usage was 100%, so I checked the processes to see what was going on, and SPBBCSvc.exe was at anywhere from 30 to 60 for the CPU column and Mem usage about 1000 K after a while later I checked back and it was at over 100,000 K. I have run Spybot S&D and deleted what it told me to but nothing happened. Once I reboot my computer SPBBCSvc.exe goes back to 1000 K but in registering and posting this it has already gone to 250,000+ K Mem Usage. Therefore I am going to reboot and hope to get an answer soon.

Also CCEVTMGR.exe is at 30 to 50 in the CPU column.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

bump

Also, I have begun to get pop up ads


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

*Click here* and then scroll down to and click on *hijackthis self installer* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Hi, thanks alot I think it has gotten worse too but here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:16:41 AM, on 6/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: ActiveGS.cab - http://www.virtualapple.org/activegs.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://download.shockwave.com/pub/otoy/OTOYAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/insaniquarium/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. Note for AVG Free anti-virus users only: this is not the same program that you already have, this is an anti-spyware program.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Ok the first one worked perfectly....but nothing changed. Then the Panda one froze my computer twice, but on the second time it unfroze but stopped scanning, I got the log saved though, the last thing it was scanning was the C/Windows file.

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	6:12:52 PM 6/3/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\music_now\inetchk.exe -> Hijacker.Small : Cleaned.
:mozilla.358:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.247realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nmgml5w3.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nmgml5w3.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.12:C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nmgml5w3.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.132:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.133:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.136:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.13:C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nmgml5w3.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.310:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.39:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.41:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.422:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.42:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.43:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.44:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.152:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.153:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.154:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Aavalue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.180:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.181:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.201:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.202:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.415:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.416:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.428:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.430:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.431:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.533:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Addynamix : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Addynamix : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Addynamix : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adjuggler : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adjuggler : Cleaned.
:mozilla.158:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.178:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.179:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.180:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.181:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

:mozilla.183:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.28:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.29:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.30:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.31:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.33:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.34:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.505:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adtech : Cleaned.
:mozilla.506:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adtech : Cleaned.
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.12:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.13:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.14:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.14:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.15:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.15:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.16:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.17:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.18:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.19:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.20:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.21:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.22:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.23:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.35:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.8:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.98:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.258:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
:mozilla.374:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bluestreak : Cleaned.
:mozilla.360:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.361:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.362:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.677:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.678:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bridgetrack : Cleaned.
:mozilla.268:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
:mozilla.321:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstbeacon : Cleaned.
:mozilla.123:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.124:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.125:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.269:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.270:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.271:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.195:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.196:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.197:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.198:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.199:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.223:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.224:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.225:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.226:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.227:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.228:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.229:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.230:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.41:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.42:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.43:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.44:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickbank : Cleaned.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cnn : Cleaned.
:mozilla.210:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.555:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.417:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
:mozilla.418:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
:mozilla.420:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
:mozilla.421:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Dealtime : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Dealtime : Cleaned.
:mozilla.13:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.175:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.176:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.33:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.470:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\everyone [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Estat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.114:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.115:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.116:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.119:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.275:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.276:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.277:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.278:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.279:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.92:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.93:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.94:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.97:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.122:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.126:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.127:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.128:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.129:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.130:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.132:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.133:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.134:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.135:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.136:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.137:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.463:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.464:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.545:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.602:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitslink : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitslink : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitslink : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitslink : Cleaned.
:mozilla.192:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.193:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.29:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.30:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.322:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.323:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.522:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Information : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Information : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Live : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Live : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Live : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.145:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.146:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.155:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.156:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.157:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : Cleaned.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Msn : Cleaned.
:mozilla.104:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Myaffiliateprogram : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Onestat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.280:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.390:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.392:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.393:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.103:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paypal : Cleaned.
:mozilla.174:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paypal : Cleaned.
:mozilla.299:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paypal : Cleaned.
:mozilla.138:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.139:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.140:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.141:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.144:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.202:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.203:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.204:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.205:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.206:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pro-market : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pro-market : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Pro-market : Cleaned.
:mozilla.104:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.105:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.106:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.107:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.149:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.150:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.151:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.164:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.383:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Real : Cleaned.
:mozilla.61:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Real : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\everyone [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Real : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Real : Cleaned.
:mozilla.147:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.148:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.149:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.24:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.26:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.39:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.40:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realtracker : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Realtracker : Cleaned.
:mozilla.523:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revenue : Cleaned.
:mozilla.123:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.124:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.125:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.126:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.127:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.128:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.129:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.160:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.264:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.265:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.266:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.267:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.268:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.269:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.270:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.271:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.324:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.325:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.326:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.327:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.329:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.330:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.331:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.332:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.333:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.334:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.214:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.215:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.216:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.277:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.278:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.279:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.280:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.377:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.378:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.379:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.380:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.100:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.101:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.102:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.103:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.104:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.296:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.297:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.298:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.299:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.300:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.301:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.350:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.351:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.352:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.353:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.354:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.355:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.99:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.528:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.529:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.108:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.109:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.110:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.111:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.112:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.113:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.114:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.115:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.116:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.311:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.312:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.313:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.314:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.315:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.316:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.317:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.318:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.183:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.323:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.386:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.387:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.388:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.389:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.391:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.394:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.395:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.396:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.133:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.147:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.150:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.151:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.152:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.153:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.177:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.272:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.273:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.274:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.275:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.276:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.328:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

:mozilla.40:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.41:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.42:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.43:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.44:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.45:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.548:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Toplist : Cleaned.
:mozilla.142:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.331:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.59:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.60:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.61:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tracking101 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.217:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
:mozilla.585:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
:mozilla.248:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.249:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.250:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.251:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.252:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.253:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.254:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.255:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.256:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.401:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.402:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.403:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.404:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.405:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.406:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.407:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.408:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.84:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.85:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.86:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
:mozilla.90:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafficmp : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafic : Cleaned.
:mozilla.63:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.80:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.91:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Valuead : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Weborama : Cleaned.
:mozilla.324:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
:mozilla.500:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
:mozilla.197:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
:mozilla.517:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yadro : Cleaned.
:mozilla.31:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.34:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.35:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.36:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.37:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.38:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.54:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.55:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.59:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.60:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.89:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.90:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.91:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.92:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.93:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.94:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.190:C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\juzppm82.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.381:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.382:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.81:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.82:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.84:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.85:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
:mozilla.86:C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Zedo : Cleaned.

::Report end


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Heres the Panda one

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\everyone [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/adultfriendfinder Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt  
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Everyone else\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/adultfriendfinder Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/bravenetA Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt  
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Humanclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Target Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt[.dist.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt[.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies-1.txt[.dist.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.atdmt.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.questionmarket.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.zedo.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.casalemedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.adrevolver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.doubleclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[ad.yieldmanager.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.adrevolver.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.tribalfusion.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.2o7.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.fastclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[media.fastclick.net/] 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.ads.pointroll.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Traffic Marketplace Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.trafficmp.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.advertising.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.realmedia.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Screensavers Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.i.screensavers.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/bravenetA Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.bravenet.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.xiti.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.apmebf.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Tucows Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.tucows.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.dist.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\lydtk2xk.default\cookies.txt[.dist.belnk.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Belnk Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\nick [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BannerBank Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/bravenetA Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Reliablestats Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Winantivirus Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti  Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:52:22 PM, on 6/4/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: ActiveGS.cab - http://www.virtualapple.org/activegs.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://download.shockwave.com/pub/otoy/OTOYAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/insaniquarium/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)

Extract (unzip) the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm

Warning: Do not run Option #2 until you are instructed to do so. Running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

SmitFraudFix v2.192

Scan done at 12:12:08.79, Tue 06/05/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Process

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\windows\system32\gfibbtmmnn.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32\LogFiles

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\NICKPE~1\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Rustock

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

Description: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.1.1
DNS Server Search Order: 192.168.1.1

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{495B985F-0E69-4689-9932-8209CB6BD01F}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{495B985F-0E69-4689-9932-8209CB6BD01F}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{495B985F-0E69-4689-9932-8209CB6BD01F}: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=192.168.1.1 192.168.1.1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning for wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *ComboFix* to your Desktop.

Reboot to Safe mode:

Restart your computer and begin tapping the F8 key on your keyboard just before Windows starts to load. If done properly a Windows Advanced Options menu will appear. Select the Safe Mode option and press Enter.

Perform the following actions in *Safe Mode*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it will produce a log for you. Post that log and a new *HijackThis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running as that may cause it to stall*


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

"Nick Petrillo" - 2007-06-07 14:55:34 Service Pack 2 NTFS [SAFE MODE]
ComboFix 07-06-3B - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Desktop\"

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\WINDOWS\system32\gfibbtmmnn.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gfibbtmmnn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gfibbtmmnn_nav.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gfibbtmmnn_navps.dat
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvs2.inf

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-05-07 to 2007-06-07 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-06-05 12:12	4,848	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp.reg
2007-06-03 18:23 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ActiveScan
2007-06-03 15:55	3,968	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-05-20 14:10	664	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2007-05-20 00:33 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\Mom\APPLIC~1\WinRAR
2007-05-08 20:56 d--------	C:\Program Files\Paint.NET
2007-05-08 19:58 d--------	C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2007-05-08 19:53 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSViewer
2007-05-08 19:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2007-05-08 19:51	14,048	---------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\spmsg2.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-06-04 17:39:08	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\NICKPE~1\APPLIC~1\Symantec
2007-06-04 16:45:17	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-06-04 16:39:40	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2007-06-04 16:39:37	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iTunes
2007-06-04 16:36:37	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Messenger
2007-05-31 20:19:46	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\HP Games
2007-05-24 03:04:13	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Intel
2007-04-24 03:49:37	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\NICKPE~1\APPLIC~1\WinRAR
2007-04-18 16:12:23	2,854,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2007-04-17 02:47:36	33,624	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:54	1,710,936	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:48	549,720	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:42	325,976	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:36	203,096	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:28	92,504	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
2007-04-17 02:45:20	53,080	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
2007-04-17 02:45:20	43,352	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2007-04-16 20:01:56	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\IrfanView
2007-04-14 22:08:57	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Lexmark 640 Series
2007-04-14 20:27:45	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\NICKPE~1\APPLIC~1\Apple Computer
2007-04-14 20:27:20	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\iPod
2007-04-14 20:25:56	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-03-28 03:56:21	774,144	----a-w	C:\Program Files\RngInterstitial.dll
2007-03-23 10:07:56	1,683,280	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XpsSvcs.dll
2007-03-23 10:07:54	583,504	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\XPSSHHDR.dll
2007-03-23 00:25:02	124,928	------w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\prntvpt.dll
2007-03-17 13:43:01	292,864	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrv.dll
2007-03-17 04:43:54	12,208	--sha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\KGyGaAvL.sys
2007-03-08 15:36:28	577,536	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll
2007-03-08 15:36:28	40,960	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mf3216.dll
2007-03-08 15:36:28	281,600	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\gdi32.dll
2007-03-08 13:47:48	1,843,584	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\win32k.sys

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}=C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [2006-04-26 18:19]
{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}=C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll [2005-05-31 02:04]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}=C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll [2006-11-09 16:21]
{A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD}=c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll [2006-10-17 14:44]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"hpWirelessAssistant"="C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe" [2006-05-04 01:58]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe" [2006-11-09 16:07]
"High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut"="CHDAudPropShortcut.exe" [2006-06-02 11:02 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CHDAudPropShortcut.exe]
"ccApp"="c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2006-11-21 18:38]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2006-06-17 01:22]
"QPService"="C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe" [2006-06-23 17:43]
"HP Software Update"="C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe" [2005-02-17 02:11]
"@"="" []
"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" [2005-08-11 19:30]
"ISUSScheduler"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2005-08-11 19:30]
"QlbCtrl"="%ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe" []
"Cpqset"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe" [2006-06-19 13:50]
"QuickTime Task"="C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2007-02-16 10:54]
"iTunesHelper"="C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2007-03-14 19:05]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2006-10-07 08:20]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Aim6"="C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" [2006-11-07 11:29]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 17:00]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\shellexecutehook.dll" [2006-09-28 10:13]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost *netsvcs*

*Newly Created Service* - COMHOST
*Newly Created Service* - MDMXSDK

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-04-14 20:25:58 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
2007-05-24 03:11:15 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\HPCeeSchedule.job
2007-05-19 00:00:46 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Norton AntiVirus - Run Full System Scan - Nick Petrillo.job
2006-11-24 22:36:08 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Warranty Reminder 11 Months.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.692 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-06-07 15:01:57
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Cpqset = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\[email protected]? ????Y??????`[email protected][email protected]

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-06-07 15:02:26
C:\ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt ... 2007-06-07 15:02

--- E O F ---

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:21:22 PM, on 6/7/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\hpq\Shared\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] CHDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QlbCtrl] %ProgramFiles%\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\QlbCtrl.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_10\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=64&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: ActiveGS.cab - http://www.virtualapple.org/activegs.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {77E32299-629F-43C6-AB77-6A1E6D7663F6} (Groove Control) - http://download.shockwave.com/pub/otoy/OTOYAX.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/insaniquarium/sis/popcaploader_v10.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: AddFiltr - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch Buttons\AddFiltr.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *Navilog1* by IL-MAFIOSO:
http://perso.orange.fr/il.mafioso/Navifix/Navilog1.zip

Extract its contents to the desktop.
Double click on *navilog1.exe* to install it on your computer.
When the installation is complete, the tool will start automatically.
If it doesn't start automatically, please double click on *Navilog1* shortcut on your desktop to run it.
Press *E* for *English* from the language Menu.
Type *1* in the next Menu to select Search and press Enter.
Wait for the Scan to finish (It may take a reasonable amount of time)
Press any key as requested .
A new document will be produced: *fixnavi.txt*.
Please copy/paste the contents of this report in your next reply.
The report is also saved in the root of the directory, "%SystemDrive%\fixnavi.txt". (usually C:\fixnavi.txt)


----------



## rdotk (May 29, 2007)

Search Navipromo version 2.0.2 began on Thu 06/07/2007 at 18:44:14.56

!!! Warning, this report can can include legitimate files/programs!!!
!!! Post this report on the forum you are being helped !!!
!!! Don't run cleanning fix before special advise from the helper !!!

Fix running from C:\Program Files\navilog1
Updated the 17.05.2007 at 23h00 by IL-MAFIOSO

Done in normal mode

*** Search installed Sofwares ***

*** Search folders in C:\WINDOWS ***

*** Search folders in C:\Program Files ***

*** Search folders in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data ***

*** Search folders in C:\Documents and Settings\Nick Petrillo\Application Data ***

*** Search with BlackLight Engine/F-secure ***
BlackLight Engine is product from F-secure, for more infos :
http://www.f-secure.com/blacklight/blacklight_help.html

F-SECURE BLACKLIGHT ROOTKIT ELIMINATOR
======================================

Copyright 2005-2006 F-Secure Corporation. All rights reserved.
This is a beta version. It will expire on 1st of April, 2007.
Version information: 2.2.1061.

[+] Started on 06/07/07 at 18:44:16.
[+] Initializing ...
[+] Starting scan, press Ctrl-C to abort.
[+] Scanning for hidden items ....................................................................................................
[+] Scan complete.
[+] Summary: 0 hidden item(s) found, 0 scheduled for renaming.
[+] Exited on 06/07/07 at 18:54:02 (return code = 0).

*** Search files ***

C:\WINDOWS\pack.epk found !

*** Search registry keys ***

Search in [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\SharedDLLs]

Search in [HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ModuleUsage]

Search Magic Control Key

*** Complementary Search *** 
(Search specifics files)

1)Search known files:

2)Heuristic Search :
* 
** 
*** 
**** 
***** 
****** 
******* 
********

*** Search Finished the Thu 06/07/2007 at 18:54:57.04 ***


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove programs and remove:

*Viewpoint*

Locate and delete this file:

C:\WINDOWS\*pack.epk*

*Your Sun Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can exploit to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6u1 allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

How are things running now?


----------

